# Cool! my TiVoweb skin is spooky!



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

hi all,

Just thought i'd share that my TiVoweb skin has updated today to be all Halloweeney!

I thought it was rather cool anyway!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

There's one _every_ year  Thing is, my isn't


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

thats a shame for you, I was well impressed seeing that as I was expecting my usual lovelyblue2!

I wonder if there's a Santa one!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

LOL I didn't have Tivoweb last year and didn't know it did that - happy halloween


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> There's one _every_ year  Thing is, my isn't


Yesterday Tivocomm in TWPlus changed to be primarily blue with orange grid lines instead of the normal primarily orange with blue grid lines and DayNight was something nicer than usual with a little Tivoguy logo in the bottom right of the TivoWeb page.

Today DayNight is back to normal with no Tivoguy on the Tivoweb home page but I see a new rather dayglow orange theme for Halloween is in the list.

Can OzSat explain why the colour scheme on Tivocomm being reversed in TWPlus plus also DayNight changingyesterday? He made some little mention that someone would be asking him about this in another post he made.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

mine has gone all "halloweeny" too  - also helps as a useful reminder you that tomorrow is a holy day of obligation.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have just discovered that the DayNight theme displays significantly differently in Firefox 2 from IE7. At least with TWP 1.3

In Firefox 2 it shows a TivoGuy in the bottom right of the TivoWeb home page and in HiGuide the channel names and logs are locked so you can scroll the EPG to the right without losing sight of them. But under IE7 the channel names scroll as you move right with this Theme.

Looks like another case where Firefox is better than Internet Explorer, although it also looks like the design of the DayNight theme must have been using Mozilla Firefox and not Microsoft Internet Explorer for these differences to exist.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yay! I now have 'spooky' Tivoweb. IIRC this is an internal style-sheet and therefore can't be saved as a general theme. Right?


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> In Firefox 2 it shows a TivoGuy in the bottom right of the TivoWeb home page and in HiGuide the channel names and logs are locked so you can scroll the EPG to the right without losing sight of them. But under IE7 the channel names scroll as you move right with this Theme.


My Firefox 2 doesn't show TiVoguy on the screen at all


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> Can OzSat explain why the colour scheme on Tivocomm being reversed in TWPlus plus also DayNight changingyesterday? He made some little mention that someone would be asking him about this in another post he made.


I don't know what you are on about here - can you expand?

It may be something to do with the Ghosties and the Ghoulies.

It isn't too bad being got by the Ghosties - but don't get caught by the ...


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

hahah, thats neat... I didn't notice it last year.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

No Halloween for me.

Strange that - it's happened previously, but possibly on different versions of TivoWeb.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

try hitting refresh if yours doesn't show as the new spooky one.

ps. if anyone can get a copy of this theme so we can keep it for good lemme know


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

chrisd said:


> hahah, thats neat... I didn't notice it last year.


Orange text on black and not a Witch or a Pumpkin in sight. Not much to get excited about surely. Mind you I'm running TWP 1.3 so perhaps its more exciting under TW1.9.4. I would need to use my Startup Editor and reboot to find out as I no longer run TW1.9.4 day to day because TWP is so much more memory efficient and all menu navigation speed directly on the menus on the box goes back to full speed compared to when TW1.9.4 is running.

Personally I much prefer DayNight under Firefox which has a little Tivo guy in the bottom right. Strangely this guy doesn't show with the Themes under IE6 or IE7 and nor are the graphics and detail as nice. Weird.

How come there isn't also a special theme for xmas, July 4th and Thanksgiving?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

i never said it was exciting, i said it was neat.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> How come there isn't also a special theme for xmas, July 4th and Thanksgiving?


Thought I'd try my hand at a Christmas theme but I'll have to work on it tomorrow as can't get anything _but_ the internal 'haloween' theme today


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

How long is it supposed to last?
It's Nov 2nd now and I still have the Halloween theme....


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

try hitting refresh


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

The Obo said:


> How long is it supposed to last?
> It's Nov 2nd now and I still have the Halloween theme....


In TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 halloween is a permanently available theme that can be selected at any time in the year.

I think it did change over on its own though on October 31st.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I just copied the halloween.css file from a TivoWebPlus themes directory to the tivoweb-tcl directory reload of tivoweb1.9.4 and can now select the halloween theme.
BTW for those that like the faiec theme that is in the TW+ distribution can also be applied to TW1.9.4 the same way


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> BTW for those that like the faiec theme that is in the TW+ distribution can also be applied to TW1.9.4 the same way


What about the tivocomm TWP theme? Will have to give it a try on 1.9.4.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I could not get the tivocomm theme banner to work on TWP which is a shame because I managed to mod it so I could easily identify in TW1.9.4 which Tivo I was viewing. The banner stays prominent whichever Tw screen you are on.
Pete;
I am still sticking with TW but quite happy to play with TWP from time to time I am still unhappy with the info problem and being told that it cannot read filesystem.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> I just copied the halloween.css file from a TivoWebPlus themes directory to the tivoweb-tcl directory reload of tivoweb1.9.4 and can now select the halloween theme.
> BTW for those that like the faiec theme that is in the TW+ distribution can also be applied to TW1.9.4 the same way


Can you upload the file somewhere as i'd like to put it on mine?

Cheers


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

faiec and halloween on here I hope
http://geobay.com/ad82c0


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Got em, cheers :up:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> I am still sticking with TW but quite happy to play with TWP from time to time I am still unhappy with the info problem and being told that it cannot read filesystem.


I have had a couple of complete freezes of my Tivo box lately (and no reboot so it would have stayed in the frozen state forever preventing further recordings) which I think sadly are down to TWP 1.3.1 So its back to TW1.9.4 although running the daynight theme and accessing it via Mozilla Firefox 2 which gives you a little Tivoguy in the bottom right of the TivoWeb desktop. Strangely this Tivoguy does not appear when running TWP1.9.4 under IE6 or IE7.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Just like you that despite some good features in TWP I am now realising that TW1.9.4 is more stable so its another " If Only " for us UK series 1 users.
What I have done so that I can access TWP with ease if I want to use the bits I like I have both installed and on the same port and using the same password and with hackman installed I can swap between then on the fly. You must have hackman installed on both or you will not be able to swap back. I only have TW1.9.4 set to start on boot. By having both using the same port but only ever one running I get access to whichever is running using the same shortcut set up any any PC I use. Normally after using TWP I swap back to TW1.9.4 but if I forget at least I get TWP


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> What I have done so that I can access TWP with ease if I want to use the bits I like I have both installed and on the same port and using the same password and with hackman installed I can swap between then on the fly. You must have hackman installed on both or you will not be able to swap back. I only have TW1.9.4 set to start on boot. By having both using the same port but only ever one running I get access to whichever is running using the same shortcut set up any any PC I use. Normally after using TWP I swap back to TW1.9.4 but if I forget at least I get TWP


One of TWP1.3.1's worst faults seemed to be my recordings sticking at a certain point and going through a repeating loop 2 or 3 times before carrying on when the OzTivo desktop Widget was polling the box for data. So far as I can recall this didn't happen with TW1.9.4 and the OzTivo Widget accessing it for data.

But finding that my box can just be frozen permanently was the last straw for continued use of TWP1.3.1.

The main useful things in TWP1.3.1 to be missed are clearly much easier access to hover over pop up program descriptions in all the main lists, the Hi Guide module, the Channel List setup module (whatever its called) and the addition of disk health status to the Info function. Sadly TWP1.3.1 modules will not operate under TW1.9.4.

As to swapping between them I don't much care for or trust Hackman so find it easier to use my Startup Editor to take the # in front of the TWP1.3.1 startup line away if I need to get it going to do something.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> As to swapping between them I don't much care for or trust Hackman so find it easier to use my Startup Editor to take the # in front of the TWP1.3.1 startup line away if I need to get it going to do something.


Not to sure why you dont like hackman. It uses password protection to stop unauthorised access to the bits that allow file modification which startup editor doesn't. This password protection is in addition to the username and password that can be set for Tivoweb.
Also if you use a non standard port no it is felt that Tivo is pretty safe from miscreants.


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

Tivo_noob said:


> try hitting refresh


nope - doesn't work. Even a Quick Restart doesn't get rid of it!
Nor does changing the theme....

I'm actually getting used to it now and quite like it....


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

The Obo said:


> nope - doesn't work. Even a Quick Restart doesn't get rid of it!
> Nor does changing the theme....
> 
> I'm actually getting used to it now and quite like it....


Try rebooting the Tivo box.


----------

